# Photo Contest! (Horse owners only)



## All Shook Up (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm having a horse photo contest starting today (October 16, 2011) going until October 24, 2011. There will be 7 catagories, and you can only put *one* picture under each catagory, but you can enter as many catagories as you want. The pictures need to be of your horse and taken by you or a friend/family member. Please make all photos clear and you can put a description with them if you like.

Catagories:

1) Head Shot
2) Best trot
3) Showing
4) Best pose
5) Funny
6) Best Gallop
7) Costume


----------



## All Shook Up (Feb 7, 2011)

Sorry, forgot about the the 30-day rule. Contest will be closed on November 15, 2011.


----------



## xxisabellaxx (Apr 3, 2011)

*photo contest*

it should be in order the first one is Head shot and the Second one is for the Funny Category.


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

Headshot:









Trot:









Best pose:









Funny:


----------



## becca1584 (Oct 5, 2011)

*Head Shot*










*Best trot*










*Best pose*










*Funny*


----------



## Rowzy (Mar 1, 2010)

1) Head Shot










2) Best trot










3) Showing
It was a schooling show, hence the sweater










4) Best pose










6) Best Gallop










7) Costume
We were rock stars (or something like that haha). Its hard to see in the picture but she has green and red and orange streaks in her mane and on her body.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Here's mine! First is head shot, second is posing and third is funny.


----------



## Baylee (Apr 10, 2011)

Sorry lol I couldn't get my picture up with out having to use the 'insert link' thing 

Best HeadShot:

http://http://www.avirtualhorse.com/home


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I'll be sure to enter when I get home.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kaykat31 (Feb 15, 2009)

1) Headshot(Sorry it includes alittle more-cropping was ruining the pic!) 










2) Best Trot


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

All Shook Up said:


> I'm having a horse photo contest starting today (October 16, 2011) going until October 24, 2011. There will be 7 catagories, and you can only put *one* picture under each catagory, but you can enter as many catagories as you want. The pictures need to be of your horse and taken by you or a friend/family member. Please make all photos clear and you can put a description with them if you like.


Catagories:

1) Head Shot







2) Best trot







3) Showing
NONE
4) Best pose







5) Funny







6) Best Gallop







7) Costume
NONE

Here's mine.


----------



## All Shook Up (Feb 7, 2011)

These are all great pictures everyone! This is going to be a hard one to judge


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

*Head Shot*
Splash <3 I call her "splash monster" lol









*Trotting*
Cody <3<3<3










*Pose*
Cody <3<3<3









*Funny*
Norman... he finished his horsey birthday cake and wanted more lol very demanding haha


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

1) Head Shot

2) Best trot

3) Showing

4) Best pose - Quiet Chocolate Chip









5) Funny - Chip and Scotty Playing. (Chip wouldn't get up!)









6) Best Gallop - Hot Zippin Chip









7) Costume


----------



## Laures (Aug 8, 2011)

My own Belgian WB *Quebell des Bruyeres*

1) Head Shot









2) Best trot









4) Best pose









5) Funny









6) Best Gallop


----------



## LexiJumper (Aug 22, 2011)

1) Head Shot









2) Best trot









3) Showing
NONE


4) Best pose








We look like we're dancing.

5) Funny









6) Best Gallop










7) Costume
NONE.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Soooo do we have any winners yet?


----------



## Rowzy (Mar 1, 2010)

The second post says the deadline isn't until November 15th, so I'm assuming we won't hear about winners until then.


----------



## straysinnfarm (Oct 19, 2011)

Most of these are of our cremello AQHA stallion 







1) Head Shot








2) Best trot








4) Best pose








5) Funny








6) Best Gallop
This is Chief - he was a 22 year old rescue Morgan gelding


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

Sub.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Subbing 
Gorgeous horses.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Rowzy said:


> The second post says the deadline isn't until November 15th, so I'm assuming we won't hear about winners until then.


Ahh missed seeing that :lol: Thank you!


----------



## All Shook Up (Feb 7, 2011)

Ya deadline is Nov. 15. These are all great pics!!


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Best pose:









Funny:









Head shot:


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

1) Head Shot










2) Best trot









4) Best pose


----------



## Duren (Oct 25, 2011)

Head Shot









Best Trot









Best Pose


----------



## animalartcreations (Oct 26, 2010)

Head shot entry:


----------



## HorseyyGal (Jun 20, 2011)

Best Headshot









Best Trot










Showing









Best Pose









Funny - I love my muppet!









Best Gallop










Costume









His name is Across the Border


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Has this contest been judged yet and I missed it?

I'm not sure if the OP posts a new thread with the "winners" or if they are announced on this thread.

Thanks!


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

I think this contest is dead


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

I think so too


----------

